

Better search for Node.js modules - freeall
http://node-modules.com

======
freeall
We wrote a blog post explaining how it works (it's actually hard work to give
good results),
[http://www.reddit.com/r/node_modules/comments/1msian/a_cleve...](http://www.reddit.com/r/node_modules/comments/1msian/a_clever_search_engine_for_node_modules_and_a/)

One of the more clever things is that you can log in with github and then we
use your github stars/follows to give you customized search results.

------
reiz
Did you try the search on VersionEye?
[http://www.versioneye.com/?ab=b](http://www.versioneye.com/?ab=b)

------
egeriis
This is brilliant!

